# Leaving dog in car with the a/c running.



## TheNoob (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey you guys. So, I decided to take my dog, Sosa, to the grocery store with me because I was only going to be in the store for three minutes (I only had to fill up a five gallon jug with water, and the store's fountain was right near the entrance, so I could still watch Sosa while he waited in the car). I rolled up the windows, and turned on the a/c so that he'd be comfortable. It's about 75/80 degrees where I live. As I started walking away, a woman stopped me and said, "Please don't leave your dog in the car. Someone could report you for it." I told her he was fine because the a/c was on, and that I was only going to be a couple of minutes. She persisted that it still wasn't okay, and that some people would have a problem with it. She then said that she would wait by my car so that no one would get the wrong idea and call the police thinking that my dog was unattended. I just decided to go on about my business while she waited by my car, even though I didn't think it was that big of a deal. I was gone for literally 3 minutes. What do you guys think? Is it okay to leave your dog in the car for a couple of minutes with the a/c running?


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I used to do it all the time when I thought my dog had to go everywhere. Lock the car with the fob, leave it running. However I did read on here a story of a police K9 who died in a similar situation because the A/C stopped working in a cruiser. So now, I just leave them home. Not because of the story, just because they don't need to go everywhere with me and are happier in the house where even if the A/C dies, it's going to be several hours before it gets too hot and they can go in the basement where even during a heat wave I'm under a blanket watching tv.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We want to make sure our dogs are 100% safe all the time. 

Yes, if you leave your car running with the AC on, then some carjacker might try to steal your car, a loose dog can throw a car into gear, and an engine or air-conditioning unit can fail, and then your dog will heat up quick. So, it is not without risks. But if you are only gone three minutes, and can watch the car, barring having a medical emergency where you are unresponsive, your dog should be fine. 

Just don't get complacent and leave the dog in there, where you are actually relying on the air conditioning -- many police dogs have lost their lives that way.


----------



## TheNoob (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks you guys  I never leave him for longer than a couple of minutes, and I always make sure I can see the car. I never realized how many risks there were, so I will definitely use caution to make sure he is okay. Thanks for your responses


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Occasionally this summer I stopped at the liquor store on my way home with Chance in the back from doggie day care. I locked the truck, cranked the AC. I could see him the whole time and NO ONE has ever even approached my vehicle with him in it! Only did that twice this summer.


----------



## Chuck06 (Dec 28, 2011)

No!!!!!!
Although, I supose it depends where you live.
But I live in a large city where the heat is a killer.
Regardless, of what you feel. If the Temps are hot enough to run the AC to make YOU comfortable!! The dog is even HOTTER!
It is probably not a good idea to leave the pup inside the car.
Here in Phoenix, people have locked themselves out of the car and have had to contact the local Fire dept. to rescue the dog. 
Uber Panic Time for the owner!!
Nine times out of ten nothing bad happens.
But do you want to risk it?

I look at it this way. I wouldn't leave my grandson in the car unattended. With the AC on even though I could see him and thought he was ok. So I wouldn't do it to my PUP!!

What you did was probably O.K.

I'm just not comfortable doing that where I live!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog protective? someone could steal your car with
your dog in it? what if the car stalls? try not to put your
dog in a situation where you have to leave him in the car
unattended.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like you still want to leave your dog in the car.



TheNoob said:


> Thanks you guys  I never leave him for longer than a couple of minutes, and I always make sure I can see the car. I never realized how many risks there were,
> 
> >>>> so I will definitely use caution to make sure he is okay.<<<<
> 
> Thanks for your responses


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I do this if I know I will really only be a few minutes. I have a newer car-there's really no reason it shouldn't be able to sit on for a few minutes-I do it all the time when my husband runs into the store and I wait with Mikko with the car running. Otherwise, If I'm by myself I have two keys and lock the doors.


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

A few weeks ago we went to a children's museum in St Louis. We parked next to a large SUV which was running with two small dogs in it. When we returned to the parking lot 3 hrs later, the car was still there and still running and still with the two small dogs watching us from the front seat! 1. How do they afford the gas to do this? 2. I would be terrified that someone would steal car, dogs and all! 3. What if car overheated and no one was there to take care of it? If engine died, the car could get above 100 degrees in a few min! Maybe they were coming out and checking on the dogs and we didn't see them but...


----------



## TheNoob (Feb 3, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> sounds like you still want to leave your dog in the car.


WOW. I never said that AT ALL. I said I would take caution, and that I didn't know there were so many risks! I don't know how that sounds like I want to leave him in the car. But since you brought it up, I will say this. One of the precautions I do plan on taking is leaving him in the car with someone who can watch him so that he isn't unattended. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TheNoob (Feb 3, 2012)

grettasmom said:


> A few weeks ago we went to a children's museum in St Louis. We parked next to a large SUV which was running with two small dogs in it. When we returned to the parking lot 3 hrs later, the car was still there and still running and still with the two small dogs watching us from the front seat! 1. How do they afford the gas to do this? 2. I would be terrified that someone would steal car, dogs and all! 3. What if car overheated and no one was there to take care of it? If engine died, the car could get above 100 degrees in a few min! Maybe they were coming out and checking on the dogs and we didn't see them but...


OMG! Three hours? That's plain irresponsible. Why even take the dogs if you're going to be gone for three hours? You were definitely right to be worried.


----------



## TheNoob (Feb 3, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I do this if I know I will really only be a few minutes. I have a newer car-there's really no reason it shouldn't be able to sit on for a few minutes-I do it all the time when my husband runs into the store and I wait with Mikko with the car running. Otherwise, If I'm by myself I have two keys and lock the doors.


My car is year 2004, and runs well. I'm usually the one staying in the car while someone else goes in, because I prefer to watch him, especially if the trip is longer than a few minutes. I have two sets of keys so that I can lock the doors to make sure no one can just open the door if I ever did leave him for a couple of minutes. From now on though, if someone is not there to stay in the car with my dog, he stays home, where I know he'll be okay. He just absolutely loves car rides and gives me this, "I wanna go, too" look  It's so sad, lol.


----------



## TheNoob (Feb 3, 2012)

lisgje said:


> Occasionally this summer I stopped at the liquor store on my way home with Chance in the back from doggie day care. I locked the truck, cranked the AC. I could see him the whole time and NO ONE has ever even approached my vehicle with him in it! Only did that twice this summer.


I couldn't imagine anyone approaching my truck with my dog in it. He's as sweet as he can be, but he won't let anyone else know that, lol. I never leave him in the car often. As a matter of fact, I can only recall this as the only time I've done it during the summer (it's always been pretty cool out when I usually leave him, and only every once in a while). BTW (a little off subject), I love the name Chance for a dog. I used to watch the Homeward Bound movies religiously as a kid, and I always thought Chance was the coolest dog on tv


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

TheNoob said:


> I couldn't imagine anyone approaching my truck with my dog in it. He's as sweet as he can be, but he won't let anyone else know that, lol. I never leave him in the car often. As a matter of fact, I can only recall this as the only time I've done it during the summer (it's always been pretty cool out when I usually leave him, and only every once in a while). BTW (a little off subject), I love the name Chance for a dog. I used to watch the Homeward Bound movies religiously as a kid, and I always thought Chance was the coolest dog on tv


Chance was my favorite in those movies! That being said I am about to travel cross a few states with just me and my dog. Stopping at interstate rest areas means you can't take your dog into the bathroom. I intend to leave Raina guarding the van with it running using an extra key to lock it. I don't see any other way to be able to use the bathroom and everybody's got to go sometime. She does travel in a crate and is very used to traveling so I'm not worried about her being comfortable. She will get a lot of breaks too when I stop. I wouldn't leave her in there for a long period of time alone but a few short minutes should be fine.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I stop at the gas station and run in and out in a few minutes all of the time and always bring the boys. A couple times when it was hot, I left the car running with the air on. I never worried that someone would try to jack the car with 2 huge dogs in it. But...when I came back the last time Mac was standing on the console. At that point I realized how easily he could have knocked it into gear.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Ya, what robber in their right mind would try to steal a car with a german shepherd in it? LOL


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

will your dogs react if a stranger attempts to enter the car?



Mac's Mom said:


> I stop at the gas station and run in and out in a few minutes all of the time and always bring the boys. A couple times when it was hot, I left the car running with the air on.
> 
> >>>> I never worried that someone would try to jack the car with 2 huge dogs in it. <<<<
> 
> But...when I came back the last time Mac was standing on the console. At that point I realized how easily he could have knocked it into gear.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i took that as you'll definitely take caution when you leave him in the car.



TheNoob said:


> Thanks you guys  I never leave him for longer than a couple of minutes, and I always make sure I can see the car. I never realized how many risks there were,
> 
> >>>> so I will definitely use caution to make sure he is okay.<<<<
> 
> Thanks for your responses





doggiedad said:


> sounds like you still want to leave your dog in the car.





TheNoob said:


> WOW. I never said that AT ALL. I said I would take caution, and that I didn't know there were so many risks! I don't know how that sounds like I want to leave him in the car. But since you brought it up, I will say this. One of the precautions I do plan on taking is leaving him in the car with someone who can watch him so that he isn't unattended. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> will your dogs react if a stranger attempts to enter the car?


Honestly I have thought about this a lot and I cannot say how they would react if someone approached the car when I'm not in it. My husband is positive they would bark like crazy and scare the heck out of the person. Part of me thinks they would be like "hi! are you going to let us out? do you have a treat?" I always bring them a treat when I get back in the car.

Don't mean to side track the post...just these topics always provoke a lot of thought.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

TheNoob said:


> WOW. I never said that AT ALL. I said I would take caution, and that I didn't know there were so many risks! I don't know how that sounds like I want to leave him in the car. But since you brought it up, I will say this. One of the precautions I do plan on taking is leaving him in the car with someone who can watch him so that he isn't unattended. Thanks for your reply.


For the record  I felt like you were saying that you are more aware of risks now and will act accordingly. Which is the entire purpose of posts like this, right? .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's one way to find out?



Mac's Mom said:


> Honestly I have thought about this a lot and I cannot say how they would react if someone approached the car when I'm not in it. My husband is positive they would bark like crazy and scare the heck out of the person. Part of me thinks they would be like "hi! are you going to let us out? do you have a treat?" I always bring them a treat when I get back in the car.
> 
> Don't mean to side track the post...just these topics always provoke a lot of thought.





doggiedad said:


> will your dogs react if a stranger attempts to enter the car?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> there's one way to find out?


You mean like staging the scenario?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do it all the time, but I'm usually not gone very long. My car is new so the AC malfunctioning is not likely.

I also lock my car. I'm about as concerned about someone stealing my car with my dog in it as I am about someone breaking into my house and stealing my dog. I'm really not going to spend all day worrying about the unlikely 'what ifs' that could happen at any point in your life.

Plus who'd steal a cobalt, seriously :crazy:. I did have my cobalt stolen once, but the guy just used it to transport the stuff he stole from our house and he saw my keys sitting there and I guess thought that would be easier than going on foot. He didn't even want the car .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, exactly.



doggiedad said:


> there's one way to find out?





Mac's Mom said:


> You mean like staging the scenario?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I bring my dog with and leave her in the car only at the gas station...thats the only place that I can see her at all times. I have a newer car, so if I leave it running with the air on and someone jumps in to take it, they wouldn't be able to put it in drive, because I have the remote key with me. If I shut the car off and leave the windows open for her(nice days), the alarm goes on if she so much as moves, so I have to keep turning the alarm off....she doesn't make a sound when people walk by, so they wouldn't even know she is in there unless they really looked and if they were that close to see her, then they would be up to no good.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

grettasmom said:


> A few weeks ago we went to a children's museum in St Louis. We parked next to a large SUV which was running with two small dogs in it. When we returned to the parking lot 3 hrs later, the car was still there and still running and still with the two small dogs watching us from the front seat! 1. How do they afford the gas to do this? 2.* I would be terrified that someone would steal car, *dogs and all! 3. What if car overheated and no one was there to take care of it? If engine died, the car could get above 100 degrees in a few min! Maybe they were coming out and checking on the dogs and we didn't see them but...


There are a lot of vehicles that have remote start installed. As soon as the the alarm is activated from breaking a window (or some models) when someone touches the brake or shift lever the engine will quit (unless the key is in the ignition). Of course, this is just one more reason why leaving your animals like these people did is dangerous. Even if they don't take the car, your dogs may be roaming the parking after jumping out of the broken window.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> However I did read on here a story of a police K9 who died in a similar situation because the A/C stopped working in a cruiser.


This, exactly. I don't know about y'all but my vehicle gets really hot when at a standstill with the a/c on. And the a/c doesn't stay as cool then.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I very rarely take my dogs places and stop somewhere that I am not bringing them in.If I do, there is someone else in the car, or they just go in and I stay in the car.


At least the woman was kind enough to show concern and stay with your dog,instead of just calling the police!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I do it all of the time! You do have to use some common sense. I never leave them in the car for hours on end - only a few minutes! I have little concerns about someone stealing the car. I know anything is possible but I think it is unlikely that anyone would mess around with my car with two GSDs behind the windows! Generally speaking I think it is a pretty safe practice.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I do it. On Saturdays when I have a lot of little short errands to run, and I know I'm not going to be in any one place for more than a few minutes, I take the dogs errand running with me. I lock the doors and leave the A/C on. They love it. I can't imagine what thief would brave two German Shepherds to steal a 1995 Suburban worth about $2k.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I know of a breeder (other breed) that left her dogs in the van running, when into a restaurant for lunch with the working dog club, when she came out, both of her prized puppies which had shown tremendous drive and would have been great protection dogs were overheated and could not be saved. 

I just wouldn't do it for an extended period of time, 2 or 3 minutes max. Run into the post office, or the gas station really quick, but more than that, I would just leave the dog at home.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If you have an automatic transmission in your vehicle, there is a devise (hot dog?) that works to: send you an alert if the AC goes off, & roll down the windows. I was considering one but I drive a standard.


----------

